# [SOLVED] New Build - OS Won't Load



## Bill048 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Everyone,
I just assembled the following components:

Antec 500 watt PS
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
Intel E6750
Corsair Twin 2X4096-6400CS
Seagate 320 gig SATA HD
Samsung DVD/CD SATA
MSI NX8600GT

The system will post and then freeze with all the components attached. With the Samsung DVD/CD and the HD disconnected and an old IDE CD drive connected it will contine on with loading Windows Media Edition with "booting from disk drive" until it gives message "can't find HD" and the os load is aborted. When I hook the HD up again it freezes right after the POST. I have tried resetting the CMOS but nothing seems to help. Can anyone offer some guidance?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: New Build - OS Won't Load*

So, when you have the CD drive plugged in and no hard drive it just aborts booting. But when you plug in the hard drive it freezes?

I would try a couple things. I' am not really an expert at this, yet, but I would suggest trying to boot from a CD. To do that you would need.

1. Windows install disc.
2. Go into bios and change boot sequence so that it everything is disabled except for the CD drive.
3. Booting the pc.

If that didn't work I would check back on the forums and see if someone else responded. I have another option but I don't know if this would fix anything. Formatting the hard drive.


----------



## Bill048 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: New Build - OS Won't Load*

I am trying to complete the computer and want to load Windows Media edition and use that as the OS.
When the only device connected to the MB is the video card and a CD ROM drive, the system POST's and then begins loading Windows XP Media edition from the CD drive until it needs a HD to load the OS onto and then it aborts. When I try it over again with the HD connected for the OS to be loaded on to, it freezes at the end of the POST and won't read Windows from the CD drive.


----------



## Bill048 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: New Build - OS Won't Load*

I am trying to load Windows Media Center as the OS into a new build . If the system has all the above mentioned components installed it freezes when it gets done with the POST. If I disconnect the HD and only have a CD drive connected it proceeds to "boot from disk drive" and begins setting up the Windows load but when it gets to the part were it needs to load it on to a HD it says HD not found. If I reconnect the HD it freezes again right after the POST.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: New Build - OS Won't Load*

Did you load the SATA drivers when it asks you to hit F6 near the beginning of the install?
Without the SATA drivers installed it will not find the Hardrive.


----------



## Bill048 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: New Build - OS Won't Load*

Thanks Brian, I will do that.
Bill


----------



## Bill048 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: New Build - OS Won't Load*

Everyone,
Just to let you between the above advice and using a good keyboard in place of a defective keyboard that I had laying around and was using for intializing the new build, it is up and running fine now. The f8 key doesn't work and I had it laying around for so long that I had forgotten. This time I will throw it away.
Bill


----------

